# Do you react to intensity in dog sports?



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

First time I saw a border collie doing an outrun at a trial I got a little tear in my eye. I was recently at a sheepdog trial and it occurred to me that I still somewhat react to that. Seeing them running flat out, stalking the sheep, getting in standoffs with cattle, working until they can't stand the heat anymore... their determination and bravery is something to behold. It's like the wild side of the dog has come to the surface.

I have the same kind of reaction seeing Belgian malinois taking down a target in protection sports, or watching the fastest teams race each other in flyball. Dogs "in the zone" have this energy that is so amazing and exciting!

I remember two people on my flyball team bringing this up and mentioning they felt the same way, so I'm curious to know how common this is for dog owners. Does anyone else get a bit over emotional in a happy way when they see highly driven dogs working? Are we just crazy dog people or what? IMO, seeing dogs loving their jobs is like watching poetry in motion.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I think it's a pretty common feeling. Most casual dog owners and lovers seem to enjoy watching a border collie herd, or a dog running agility. I'm not sure if it's just an appreciation of watching an animal (any animal) do something well, or if it's the speed, or the innate beauty of watching a dog do what it was bred to do.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

There is one team that competes at trials we compete in. Luckily, they are not in our height category. The dog is a smoking hot border collie and the handler is very fit and excellent in handling this particular dog. I absolutely love watching them run. But at the same time, I love watching the dogs run who are just having a blast. People always comment on my dog. She runs with such joy and happiness. We aren't the best or the fastest (because of me), but she is one of the happiest.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I think I'm so used to intensity now when working my two guys...it doesn't phase me as much anymore. LOL There are a couple of agility handlers I will stop and watch because both handler and dog are incredibly in sync for their speed. 

Intensity is cool sometimes and other times it can be absolutely exhausting for the person trying to manage it. There are trials when I'm so drained from trying to contain and control the drive and intensity my dogs radiate. High drive and intensity are very much those things...."be careful of what you wish for."


----------



## Faux (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank goodness I'm not the only one!!

I get a little teary watching disc dog freestyle! Flyball too! Those are really the only two, I suppose because that's what I'm most passionate about.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

elrohwen said:


> I think it's a pretty common feeling. Most casual dog owners and lovers seem to enjoy watching a border collie herd, or a dog running agility. I'm not sure if it's just an appreciation of watching an animal (any animal) do something well, or if it's the speed, or the innate beauty of watching a dog do what it was bred to do.


For me it's the last, or just watching a dog do ANY job. I love seeing service dogs in my store because they know they're working and I just think it's really cool.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

No, not in agility or anything like that. I think fast teams are exciting and fun to watch but the only times I've gotten emotional are watching retirement runs and videos. Or the one of the border collie in the wheelchair doing 'agility' and she would do a little 'hop' when she'd go through the poles. I cried for that one.

Flyball does nothing for me at all. In fact most manmade sports don't... you don't have the level of instinct and intrinsic purpose in them. I mostly marvel at the teamwork and that is not dependent at all on how fast the team is or not. 

The first time I watched a border collie do an outrun on sheep though... yeah I teared up. It's not the intensity, it is the perfection of the dog for what they do. It's the raw instinct at play. There is not much more beautiful than watching a sheepdog work.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I am very passionate about dogs doing what they are bred to do. When I see a herding dog herd I light up.  I love working Jasper in all kinds of sports. I love watching other people train their dogs as well. When I dog is doing what it is bred for, its just beautiful. Like Laurelin said that raw instinct is amazing. The first time I seen Jasper work sheep it took my breath away. 

I love dogs with that raw, overpowering Intensity also. Where everything about them is intense. The way they are always ready to jump at any task you ask them too.  Well I said it before but I will say it again, I just light up when I see that.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

no, but I don't react to intensity in anything lol


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

I do like to see it,although I do like to see my favorite breeds working,even if they may be less flashy or even less intense then some.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I do. Seeing a dog full-on in drive, intensely focused on the task and the handler, a combination of training and instict all coming together...it's amazing, breathtaking, and makes me realize how deep the connection is between the two species.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

oh gosh I watched the border collie in the wheelchair and i was just like... OH MY GOSH!!!!! the whole time.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I get intense and competitive watching any sport I might have an interest in. My barn held a rodeo, for kids, just a bunch of noobs walking around barrels and poles and I was losing my mind. Screaming at both the horses and people to GET IT GET IT GO GOGOGOGOGOGOGGO 

Doesn't take much to fire me up


----------



## quatro (Aug 14, 2013)

It's the only way for me, I mean working a high drive dog in drive.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah,I can get intense from watching something as mundane as conformation show. And although I like to see my fave breeds,I feel judgmental and a little upset if they seem un driven and lazy doing their work.
If my back yard bred Rottie has more drive and enthusiasm then your working bred,imported Rottweiler it feels like something is wrong.


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

HollowHeaven said:


> My barn held a rodeo, for kids, just a bunch of noobs walking around barrels and poles and I was losing my mind. Screaming at both the horses and people to GET IT GET IT GO GOGOGOGOGOGOGGO


:laugh:

Interesting responses, all. Thanks.


----------

